
Netool, Discover everything about your port. Including Tagged VLAN! - NetoolPat
http://netool.io/
======
jlgaddis
I'm the "Senior Network Engineer" at an ISP. Previously, I spent 8 years at a
.edu as a Network Engineer.

I really cannot think of any reason why I would buy this device.

If size/portability is a concern, a Raspberry Pi (or other similar sized
device) powered by a small, portable battery pack could provide all of the
same functionality -- and allow you to do anything else you wanted to with it,
as opposed to being a closed, locked down device -- for a fraction of the
cost.

Side note: the multitude of spelling and grammar errors seen here and on the
Indiegogo page do not leave me feeling very confident about the quality of the
final product. (I'm not really a grammar nazi but it certainly does play a
factor when I am considering parting with my money.)

~~~
NetoolPat
Thank you for your input! I am actually the product creator's brother but I do
know enough about the product and the market to answer some of your concerns!

This device was built for every one in IT, not just network engineers. Not
every property is departmental, and many have to resort to outsourcing because
they cannot afford a network engineer. This device will vastly reduce cost by
reducing the hours spent consulting. It's actually perfect for the not so
"Senior" network engineers.

His first prototype was actually the Raspberry PI, but it wasn't enough. He
needed a 3400 mah battery, he needed something easier to work with via app and
remote, and was sick of having to hunt down commands and run them one at a
time.

Thank you for the heads up on the spelling errors. They have been corrected.

------
TheDigital
Tagged VLAN detection!

